# 500pts dark elf army list opinions:



## fungusyak (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi all, i'm about to start a campaign in which i plan to use the followeing dark elf army list: 
Master with heavy armour and great weapon 
15 warriors with shields 
5 dark riders 
9 executioners 
1 cold one chariot 
i've never played dark elfs before, so any suggestions and feedback would be appreciated. Thanks:biggrin:.


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like s decent little force. You may want to think about giving some Xbows to your Dark Riders, though. I realize points are gonna be tight in a 500 pt battle, but try it out and see if you like it.


----------



## DuncanA1 (May 18, 2009)

crossbows-oppennents won't want heavy elite troops so take that advantage


----------

